# A serious addiction problem....



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

You know you have a serious addiction problem when you manage to assemble a table decoration for your wife like this, and you still feel you did not get out enough this season.










What an absolutlely unbelievable year for roosters. Went out today and it was even better than the opener. Only nine months to go. Good thing today was the end though. This snow just destroyed the boys feet over the last three days. Had to put Striker away for the last walk today, could not stand the blood from a cut pad. Boy was he torked....

And yes, one from each bird, with not a single one over 23 and 3/4.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

um... you wouldnt need a hunting buddy by chance would ya??? 

nice pic, wish my year woud have been as good 

:beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad to know I'm not the only dork! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Good thing today was the end though. This snow just destroyed the boys feet over the last three days


My pups won't even let me look or touch their paws and a lot of hair was scraped off the back of their legs. There were a couple bloody paw prints the last couple walks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like a good year. I got sick of pulling feathers by the middle of the season. I send feathers to a buddy of mine who ties flies. I sent him 200 tail feathers. Needless to say he was happy. He can get like $2.00 for each of them in stores.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

tumblebuck said:


> > Good thing today was the end though. This snow just destroyed the boys feet over the last three days


Haven't tried these yet but I am going to give them a try next year. they are cheap enough...............

http://www.dogbooties.com/dogbooties.html


----------

